# South Lake Tahoe



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

In late June this year we'll be traveling to S. Lake Tahoe for my 10yr old daughter to play in a soccer tournament. I'm debating between staying in a hotel and using up almost all of my hotel bonus points I've accumulated traveling for work or taking the Outback







and finding a nice campground/RV park to stay at. I've done some searching and I found a few promising campgrounds but it would be nice to get some feedback if anyone has stayed in the area. We normally dry camp but I think for this trip full hookups will be a requirement. If anyone can help with some information on which places are good and where to avoid it would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

http://www.hopevalleyresort.com/


----------



## s'more (Jun 8, 2005)

See if you can find anything about Fallen Leaf Lake and campground. I haven't been there for 25+ years, but as I recall, it's right next door to S. Lake Tahoe on the CA side, beautiful lake, and somewhat overlooked because everyone is so focused on Tahoe.
I will check into it as well. I'd love to see that area again.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Its been many years, but I've stayed at the Campground By The Lake a few times - hard to beat the location of being 'in town' - it does sell out very fast on busy weekends however. It's run by the City of South Lake Tahoe.


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

In south lake Tahoe we've stayed at the Tahoe Valley campground ( (530) 541-2222) in a tent and I know they have hook ups. You may also try the Lake Tahoe KOAkoa

Here's a link to Tahoe campgroundclick here[
Happy Camping!
Steve


----------



## tomandamber (May 17, 2006)

Another nice place to stay is the zephyr cove rv park, it is in nevada but only about 5 miles from where they play the soccer tournaments. also about 1/4 mile from the beach. the hope valley resort is a little far from south shore and highway 89 is not to fun to drive on at night in my opinion.


----------

